# Samsung RVU TVs - Issues and Discussion (Q1-2012)



## Stuart Sweet

This is an unofficial issue and discussion thread for Samsung TVs with RVU, firmware 1025 and higher.

This firmware is available as of 12/8/11.

To use RVU, make sure the HR34 is powered up, select RVU as the source, and follow the onscreen instructions.

This Setup Guide will give you an idea on how to configure the Samsung TV with an HR34 running the "blue UI." When the new HD UI rolls out for HR34, the instructions will be the same, except getting to the menu will be different.

A note: at this time the only approved RVU setup option is a truck roll, in other words, allowing DIRECTV to do the install. However, if you have a spare broadband DECA it is possible to do this install yourself by hooking up the TV via the DECA.

The Samsung TV remote is used to control the RVU TV, not the DIRECTV remote. If you have had professional installation, the installer will leave the appropriate remote for you.


----------



## CurtP

I have the HR34 and a Samsung D6400 series working, but am unhappy with this setup. I was sent a RC70X remote, which is supposed to control the Samsung TV out of the box. However, mine doesn't. It'll control the HR34 directly, but not the RVU client. I have talked to Case Management who says that there's something wrong with the RC70X remote, but are not able to send me a replacement. They recommended contacting Samsung for resolution, even though the RC70X isn't a Samsung remote. I am less than thrilled with the result, and even less so with the RVU client.

DirecTV insisted that the TV is connected by DECA. I've had mine connected three different ways - through a Netgear Powerline adapter (XAVB1004), DECA (DECABB1R0) and a direct Ethernet connection through a Cisco 100-series switch (SR2016T). They all suffer from the same latency problems. The menus are slow and it's next to impossible to rewind/fast forward through commercials. And with the Samsung remote, there's no skip.

Right now I don't know what to do to resolve my issues. Unless I want to have another DVR, I still don't get back the features I want. No rewind using an H24 and I suspect the performance of the C30 will be similar to the client built into my 6400.


----------



## drp392

"CurtP" said:


> I have the HR34 and a Samsung D6400 series working, but am unhappy with this setup. I was sent a RC70X remote, which is supposed to control the Samsung TV out of the box. However, mine doesn't. It'll control the HR34 directly, but not the RVU client. I have talked to Case Management who says that there's something wrong with the RC70X remote, but are not able to send me a replacement. They recommended contacting Samsung for resolution, even though the RC70X isn't a Samsung remote. I am less than thrilled with the result, and even less so with the RVU client.
> 
> DirecTV insisted that the TV is connected by DECA. I've had mine connected three different ways - through a Netgear Powerline adapter (XAVB1004), DECA (DECABB1R0) and a direct Ethernet connection through a Cisco 100-series switch (SR2016T). They all suffer from the same latency problems. The menus are slow and it's next to impossible to rewind/fast forward through commercials. And with the Samsung remote, there's no skip.
> 
> Right now I don't know what to do to resolve my issues. Unless I want to have another DVR, I still don't get back the features I want. No rewind using an H24 and I suspect the performance of the C30 will be similar to the client built into my 6400.


I'm having the same latency issues as well with my D6400. The worst part is the audio gets out of sync with the picture. I have firmware version 1026.


----------



## Sixto

What's the thoughts on the RC70X remote?

Any thoughts on how it compares to the RC65 if it was used as the remote for the HR34 directly?

(Love to play with one but don't think there's anyway to obtain one)


----------



## TAK3210

Boy, doesn't sound like a great start for RVU. Glad I passed. The clencher for me was when I found out the "you don't need a box!" thing turned out to be "you don't need that box, but you do need this other rectangular shaped thing here called a DECA..."


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Sixto said:


> What's the thoughts on the RC70X remote?
> 
> Any thoughts on how it compares to the RC65 if it was used as the remote for the HR34 directly?
> 
> (Love to play with one but don't think there's anyway to obtain one)


I'll tell you, the RC70 is cute, smaller than the RC65 but has the same overall build quality. I'm still waiting for the final Samsung version, as are others, so I'm holding off on a full review.


----------



## CurtP

drp392 said:


> I'm having the same latency issues as well with my D6400. The worst part is the audio gets out of sync with the picture. I have firmware version 1026.


I just upgraded to 1026 from 1025 a few minutes ago. We'll see if it makes any difference. I've found when the audio gets out of sync, if I pause for about 5 seconds, then press play, it syncs again. I've also had a problem with 1025 that if I hit fast forward twice too quickly, it'll skip to nearly the end of the recording. I have to hit fast forward, wait a second or two, then hit it again, count to ten, then press play and hope that I'm somewhere close to skipping through the commercials.



Sixto said:


> What's the thoughts on the RC70X remote?
> 
> Any thoughts on how it compares to the RC65 if it was used as the remote for the HR34 directly?
> 
> (Love to play with one but don't think there's anyway to obtain one)


So far, it blows. It can't be programmed through the normal _mute_/_select_ procedure, so there's no tv control. At least I can't program mine that way. From what I've found, they're not only hard to get in the first place, it's impossible to get a replacement for a defective unit.


----------



## CurtP

TAK3210 said:


> Boy, doesn't sound like a great start for RVU. Glad I passed. The clencher for me was when I found out the "you don't need a box!" thing turned out to be "you don't need that box, but you do need this other rectangular shaped thing here called a DECA..."


You don't really need a DECA. I've used a Powerline adapter, a DECA and am currently hard-wired with a Cat5e cable and I don't see a performance difference between any of them.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Really? You must have used one of the 250Mbps powerline adapters. Mine was unwatchable through an 85Mbps powerline adapter. 

I suspect good wired GigE would work just fine, but the spec is to use coax and a powered DECA.


----------



## CurtP

Stuart Sweet said:


> Really? You must have used one of the 250Mbps powerline adapters. Mine was unwatchable through an 85Mbps powerline adapter.
> 
> I suspect good wired GigE would work just fine, but the spec is to use coax and a powered DECA.


Both the TV and the HR34 are 100MB Ethernet connections. The DECA is rated at 200MB (100MB each direction). I used Netgear Powerline XAVB1004 (also rated 200MB, 100MB each direction). My switch is an unmanaged Cisco 100 series (10/100/1000 ports).


----------



## penetronn

drp392 said:


> I'm having the same latency issues as well with my D6400. The worst part is the audio gets out of sync with the picture. I have firmware version 1026.


Ugh, that's bad news. RVU is supposed to be "pixel perfect" with zero latency, etc. All IPTV solutions I've seen over the years (Media Center, Mediaroom, Xbox Live) have serious latency/buffering issues. I would have hoped this would have been fixed with RVU.


----------



## Sixto

RVU Alliance Announces Major Update to RVU Specification:http://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...ance-Announces-Major-Update-RVU-Specification​
3D, mobile ... cool stuff ...


----------



## CurtP

I read that to mean that there are too many shortcomings with the current version of RVU and they're hoping for better performance with the next version.


Has anyone been successful in getting the RC70X to control their Samsung TV?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

A better question, how many people actually have an RC70x? They seem to be in short supply.


----------



## CurtP

RC70X success! Controls my TV and I have my skip forward/back buttons again! My local DirecTV guys are awesome and I can't thank them enough in getting this resolved.


----------



## swannyva

I know you guys are all "wired," and "in the know," etc. But since this isn't a Cutting Edge thread, might I respectfully request that you provide a little more detail, like explaining some of the buzz-words, acronyms, and nomenclature. It sure would go a long way toward making this an even more usable resource. 

This is a great forum, guys, but one can sure get lost in the techno-speak.

Thanks for all the time and attention spent on so many issues!

John


----------



## mdavej

... and please tell us how to program the RC70X if mute-select doesn't work.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

swannyva said:


> I know you guys are all "wired," and "in the know," etc. But since this isn't a Cutting Edge thread, might I respectfully request that you provide a little more detail, like explaining some of the buzz-words, acronyms, and nomenclature. It sure would go a long way toward making this an even more usable resource.
> 
> This is a great forum, guys, but one can sure get lost in the techno-speak.
> 
> Thanks for all the time and attention spent on so many issues!
> 
> John


You might find this thread useful: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=200024

There is a link to a list of common acronyms.


----------



## MichaelG_STL

Quick note on a couple of items. Specifically on the Samsung UN46D6050TF, Firmware v1026. Samsung states specifically RVU is supported. Calling case management again as my RH34 does not show the option to "add client" nor can the Sammy see it on the network. The Sammy CAN see other network sources such as my DLNA enabled NAS and PC's on the network. RVU IS showing on my account.

The last tech that came out was unaware in any way what RVU was or the concepts of how it could work. After he was here, the diagnostics test on the HR34 now shows an error of "network interference" and lists the MAC address of everything connected to my network. He suggested that the DECA could be bad in my HR34, but, I DO see the playlist from H25's also on the DECA network.

DirecTV also shipped me two RC70X's with no information. Not using them right now. Have played just a bit, and, of course, they control the receivers well. Haven't yet attempted to set them up for the Sammy.


----------



## CurtP

mdavej said:


> ... and please tell us how to program the RC70X if mute-select doesn't work.


Mute/enter together until the light flashes twice, then enter 54000.



MichaelG_STL said:


> Quick note on a couple of items. Specifically on the Samsung UN46D6050TF, Firmware v1026. Samsung states specifically RVU is supported.


As far as I know, only the D6000, D6400 and D6420 support RVU. None of the other 6-series has it.


----------



## eball

Don't know if this is the right thread for this question, but does anyone know what is the smallest RVU TV available? Looking to add one in the master bath and anything larger than 19" would be too big.


----------



## mjwagner

eball said:


> Don't know if this is the right thread for this question, but does anyone know what is the smallest RVU TV available? Looking to add one in the master bath and anything larger than 19" would be too big.


I believe the smallest screen size currently available with RVU from Samsung is 32". The following Samsung series TV's have or have announced RVU capability:

6000, 6400, 6420


----------



## denpri

eball said:


> Don't know if this is the right thread for this question, but does anyone know what is the smallest RVU TV available? Looking to add one in the master bath and anything larger than 19" would be too big.


I don't think a RVU-capable set in that screen size is available yet. IF the RVU "standard" becomes more popular and more manufacturers release products that support RVU, you may eventually see the technology in smaller screen sizes. Also, RVU "support" in a device requires a certain amount of "computing horsepower" and many of the small screen TVs simply don't have the necessary electronics due to cost constraints.

I think DirecTV will eventually (later this year?) release a RVU "clent box" that will contain the necessary hardware/software and you could connect most TVs regardless of screen size to this box via a standard HDMI cable. Also, remember that the "standard" DirecTV functions such as changing channels, viewing the Guide and Playlist, playback, recording, etc. must be controlled by the TV remote since you don't have a "physical" DirecTV box at the RVU location. In other words, the TV IR/RF/Bluetooth interface must process the remote key presses and pass the appropriate "command" to a RVU server such as the HR-34. However, once the DirecTV RVU "client box" is released, you'll probably be able to use a regular DirecTV Remote since the DirecTV box will process the remote key presses and forward the corresponding commands to the HR-34.


----------



## eball

Thx for the responses, mjwagner & denpri.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

It's possible we could see more RVU TVs at CES. 

If you're not seeing "Add Client" on your HR34 it's because your RVU service isn't turned on. DIRECTV's policy is to have the tech call to turn it on after the install. If you go high enough in the chain you may get someone to turn it on for you but that would be the exception not the rule.


----------



## Laxguy

We'll be looking high and low for RVU stuff! Especially hints at non-TV clients. I have a bet with someone about the size and shape of what's possible.


----------



## denpri

Stuart Sweet said:


> It's possible we could see more RVU TVs at CES.
> 
> If you're not seeing "Add Client" on your HR34 it's because your RVU service isn't turned on. DIRECTV's policy is to have the tech call to turn it on after the install. If you go high enough in the chain you may get someone to turn it on for you but that would be the exception not the rule.


I was working with a very helpful Case Management Rep. on activating the RVU functionality and everything was going fine "on both sides" until the "Call DirecTV to Add A Location" screen appeared on my TV. The Rep. was ready to take the "next step" but apparently couldn't find any screen, entry, code, etc. on his side to add the RVU TV (and thereby add another "receiver charge" to my Account). Unfortunately, his supervisor also didn't know the "magic" code/steps to "Add A Location". The Case is supposedly still open and I was told to expect a callback in the next few days with a further response. Not sure but it looks like I may be "partially activated" since I can (a) select the RVU Input on the Samsung TV, (b) see a screen that says "Go to the HR-34 and select Add a Client", (c) select Add A Client and receive a PIN from the HR-34 and (d) enter this PIN on the TV and again see the "Call DirecTV" screen to add the "new location". Firmware version 4C9 is also running on the HR-34.

I do understand the need for a slow, methodical rollout of the new RVU technology but I'd think the "universe" of new customers in limited markets who want an HR-34 and also have and want their Samsung RVU-capable TV connected as a "RVU client" would be rather small and it would benefit everyone if a current customer who had the appropriate equipment was willing to be a "guinea pig" (and pay the extra charge!). However, I also realize that I probably don't understand the entire process and the various "behind the scenes" activity currently underway and the need to "go slow"!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I don't know when or if directv will officially allow self-install of RVU clients. The underlying reason, though, is clear. I initially had problems with my RVU tv because I was networked over powerline. If directv allowed self installs, I am sure they would be deluged with people who didn't understand why the picture kept freezing. Sending a tech out is the bet way to confirm that the user has a good network connection to the client.


----------



## chellyaz

The 1026.0 version of the official samsung firmware for the UN32D6500VF states that it provides RVU support. This is the link I've been using:

http: / / samsung.com / us / support / downloads / led-tv / UN32D6500VF

The firmware description clearly states that this version 1026.0, dated Jan 3, 2011, provides RVU support. However I can't get my 6500 to recognize the firmware when trying to load it via USB. TV see's the flash, allows me to browse, etc..., but it doesn't think that there is a version on the drive to upgrade. I've unzipped, etc.... 

My TV upgraded itself over the network to 1026 a few weeks ago, but there is no indication in the inputs options that RVU support is available.

Samsung, rather than helping understand how to get the firmware recognized, keeps telling me that RVU support is not available for the D6500. Is there a real answer here?

Thanks in advance.
Carter


----------



## denpri

You raise a valid point. However (and just like the original rollout of the Whole Home functionality that included a "public beta"), it should be possible to make it clear (i.e., by disclaimer language at time of activation) that any self-install is not supported and any service call(s) WILL be at the CUSTOMER'S expense on a time & materials basis. Also (and not by way of criticism!), there are posts in this Forum that suggest even tech-installed new/updated overall configurations are not always done right. Finally, IF product-based RVU-functionalilty (as opposed to RVU-support via DirecTV client boxes) DOES become popular, I'm sure the industry (especially for client-side products) will start emphasizing self-connect and "Plug-N-Play" concepts.

FWIW, I'm using DECA-based connectivity on all of my receivers and I've looked at the Coax Network Stats on all of the units. Phy Levels and Phy Rate Mesh values all appear to be well within the critieria stated in the DECA Networking FAQs. In other words, "I'm all dressed up and ready to go" but stuck in "limbo".


----------



## denpri

chellyaz said:


> The 1026.0 version of the official samsung firmware for the UN32D6500VF states that it provides RVU support. This is the link I've been using:
> 
> http: / / samsung.com / us / support / downloads / led-tv / UN32D6500VF
> 
> The firmware description clearly states that this version 1026.0, dated Jan 3, 2011, provides RVU support. However I can't get my 6500 to recognize the firmware when trying to load it via USB. TV see's the flash, allows me to browse, etc..., but it doesn't think that there is a version on the drive to upgrade. I've unzipped, etc....
> 
> My TV upgraded itself over the network to 1026 a few weeks ago, but there is no indication in the inputs options that RVU support is available.
> 
> Samsung, rather than helping understand how to get the firmware recognized, keeps telling me that RVU support is not available for the D6500. Is there a real answer here?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Carter


Not sure I can help you on the firmware flash issue but after I performed a F/W 1.26 download via the "Online" process for my UN40D6420, the Inputs "Menu" included a new "RVU" input line. However, it was "greyed out" because, at the time, I didn't have any RVU-server(s) connected to my network. If you actually have version 1.26 installed, did you scroll all the way down on your Inputs "Menu"? In my case, I had several DLNA devices on my network and the RVU input line wasn't visible when I first opened the "Menu".


----------



## mjwagner

"chellyaz" said:


> The 1026.0 version of the official samsung firmware for the UN32D6500VF states that it provides RVU support. This is the link I've been using:
> 
> http: / / samsung.com / us / support / downloads / led-tv / UN32D6500VF
> 
> The firmware description clearly states that this version 1026.0, dated Jan 3, 2011, provides RVU support. However I can't get my 6500 to recognize the firmware when trying to load it via USB. TV see's the flash, allows me to browse, etc..., but it doesn't think that there is a version on the drive to upgrade. I've unzipped, etc....
> 
> My TV upgraded itself over the network to 1026 a few weeks ago, but there is no indication in the inputs options that RVU support is available.
> 
> Samsung, rather than helping understand how to get the firmware recognized, keeps telling me that RVU support is not available for the D6500. Is there a real answer here?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Carter


The following Samsung series TV's have or have announced RVU capability:

6000, 6400, 6420


----------



## dsw2112

Do we have any confirmation whether an RVU device can be added and removed to your account at will? In other words, many who own their receivers will activate them for a period of time (football season, spare bedroom, etc) will one be able to do the same with an RVU device?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I know I was easily able to change the number of clients on my account as long as I had a minimum of one.


----------



## dsw2112

Stuart Sweet said:


> I know I was easily able to change the number of clients on my account as long as I had a minimum of one.


What would that mean for this situation?

Customer received install of:
1 HR34
3 H25's

Purchases a Samsung RVU capable Tv several months after install, but only wishes to use the Tv at certain times of the year.

If this customer has no additional RVU clients, and activites the Samsung Tv, can they not deactivate the same Tv when they wish (to save the mirror cost when not in use?)


----------



## Davenlr

dsw2112 said:


> What would that mean for this situation?
> 
> If this customer has no additional RVU clients, and activites the Samsung Tv, can they not deactivate the same Tv when they wish (to save the mirror cost when not in use?)


And will it restart their contract when an owned RVU client is activated?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I think you're asking a lot of hypotheticals. There probably are policies in place for that sort of stuff but I don't know what they are.


----------



## denpri

My "proposal" would include:

- Monthly fee equal to whatever the current "Add A Receiver" (mirroring) fee is at the time you "Add A Location".
- Month-to-month "subscription" (based on your billing cycle) with NO partial-month refunds if you cancel your subscription mid-cycle.
- On-line "activation" at no cost (and you ARE "on your own" when it comes to connectivity, how to connect, etc. issues) via existing customer account management features. This would allow you to add/subtract locations depending on your needs (e.g., Super Bowl weekend, kids home from college, etc.) with minimal customer/DirecTV time and expense.
- On the other hand, IF you need installation help (e.g., added coax run, additional DECA box), impose either a flat fee or time/materials service charge for a truck roll. Also, IF RVU technology becomes popular and the installed HR-34 (and later) base becomes significant, consider implementing a limited "free customer telephone support option" similar to what other consumer electronics companies offer customers who purchase a new product. However, the PROBLEM with limited "free support" by DirecTV is they will NOT see any new revenue from the sale of the RVU-product (e.g., Samsung TV, Onkyo A/V Receiver, etc.) and, in effect, would be incurring expense to support another company's product. 
- IF you're a new install or eligible (& pay) for an HR-34 upgrade, normal installation would include a "one-time" connection of requested RVU-devices.

I know this "proposal" is probably unworkable in practice but IF RVU-technology ever "takes off", DirecTV will be simply one more "vendor" in the RVU-universe and they will have to support and manage customers who want to attach/remove/move RVU-devices on a regular basis. It would be fascinating to see what would happen to the RVU "support discussion" if a MAJOR, non-TV vendor decides to support RVU technology in their devices (the company with a fruit logo?  )


----------



## Laxguy

denpri said:


> . It would be fascinating to see what would happen to the RVU "support discussion" if a MAJOR, non-TV vendor decides to support RVU technology in their devices (the company with a fruit logo?  )


United Fruit Co.? Chiquita Banana is here to say.....

Or, is that low-hanging fruit? Adam n Eve stuff?

You raise great points.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

denpri, I think that makes a lot of sense, in the future. With RVU in such an early phase, I understand why it's sort of closed right now.


----------



## denpri

Success! Worked with another Case Mgmt. Rep a few minutes ago & RVU client (UN40D6420) is now active. Only spent a few minutes "navigating" with the TV Remote (i.e., the Rep couldn't find any way to send a RC70X) but, so far, the video & BASIC functions (e.g., channel change, last channel, "info", etc.) work fine. The only problem I've noted so far is the "audio sync" issue mentioned earlier in this thread. Audio trails video by a fraction of a second. HR-34 F/W is 4C9, Samsung F/W is 1026 and using DECA connectivity between HR-34 & TV (and all other DirecTV receivers).

Does anyone have a "translation guide" that IDs which keys on the Samsung Remote correspond to DirecTV functions? The Rep. mentioned an internal-only document which I obviously can't see.


----------



## alexginga

I am able to control all my DirecTV HD DVR Receivers in the house using the following IP Control Remote URL on my ipod and iphone:

www.waltzremote.com

I have bookmarked the URL on my iPhone and can use it for trickplay and all advanced functions. It even includes a Macro for Smart Search (macro currently working only with the traditional blue UI).

Note: If you hold INFO button for two seconds (or visit the system info & test screen on the system menu) - the unit's IP Address will be displayed - you need to enter it in the remote Setup screen before you control the TV.

Have you tried using it for your RVU client?


----------



## denpri

Actually, the regular Samsung TV Remote works quite well when controlling a RVU "session" and most of the DirecTV keys have similar counterparts on the Samsung remote so I probably won't experiment with third-party solutions right now. Of course, if the DirecTV iPad App would start supporting RVU "sessions", I'd be a happy camper! 

Also solved the audio sync issue - Had to adjust the "audio delay" setting in the Samsung "Sound Menu". It was set to "60" (not sure if this is the "default setting") and I adjusted it to "30".

So far, I'm very pleased with the RVU feature. There is some slugishness in Menu appearance, etc. BUT I'm not sure it's an RVU-only issue since the HR-34 Menus, remote response, etc. are also slow (at least compared to the HR-24/H-25 HD GUI) even on a TV directly connected to the HR-34.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

denpri, have you found a key combination that allows you to do 30-second skip or replay? Everything else seems to have a counterpart but that.


----------



## denpri

Stuart Sweet said:


> denpri, have you found a key combination that allows you to do 30-second skip or replay? Everything else seems to have a counterpart but that.


You are right - Can't find any combinations that support these 2 functions.

Also, I'm noticing the audio sync issue is a little more subtle than a simple adjustment to the TV's "audio delay" setting. If I change channels, stop/resume playback of recorded items and even stop/resume live TV during a RVU session, there may/may not be a slight audio delay. As a result, the "value" of the "audio delay" setting seems to vary between 0 and 20-30. Based on this, I think there IS a sync issue but not sure whether it's in the server (HR-34) or client (TV) software.


----------



## CurtP

Stuart Sweet said:


> denpri, have you found a key combination that allows you to do 30-second skip or replay? Everything else seems to have a counterpart but that.


I never could figure out how to make the Samsung remote skip, even though the logo is printed right above the ff/rw buttons. But the skip button is on the Samsung iPhone remote app.

It pains me to say that even though I now have the RC70X remote working, skip operation sucks.

Every day I become less and less tolerant of the RVU shortcomings


----------



## shaddow22

Stuart Sweet said:


> If you're not seeing "Add Client" on your HR34 it's because your RVU service isn't turned on. DIRECTV's policy is to have the tech call to turn it on after the install. If you go high enough in the chain you may get someone to turn it on for you but that would be the exception not the rule.


FYI, I can "Add Client" on the HR34 and enter the PIN on the D6400 just fine without RVU enabled on my account. Once the two are paired, it goes to a screen that says to call DirecTV to add RVU. As an existing customer, this is where it all stops until Feb 9...


----------



## brent112

CurtP said:


> I never could figure out how to make the Samsung remote skip, even though the logo is printed right above the ff/rw buttons. But the skip button is on the Samsung iPhone remote app.
> 
> It pains me to say that even though I now have the RC70X remote working, skip operation sucks.
> 
> Every day I become less and less tolerant of the RVU shortcomings


Same here, i have an RVU capable TV but ended up having to just use a H25 i bought off ebay. The wife acceptance factor was not there. The sluggish interface and no skipping was driving her crazy. Hopefully they will push an update soon to fix those issues so i can go back to using it.


----------



## chellyaz

denpri said:


> Not sure I can help you on the firmware flash issue but after I performed a F/W 1.26 download via the "Online" process for my UN40D6420, the Inputs "Menu" included a new "RVU" input line. However, it was "greyed out" because, at the time, I didn't have any RVU-server(s) connected to my network. If you actually have version 1.26 installed, did you scroll all the way down on your Inputs "Menu"? In my case, I had several DLNA devices on my network and the RVU input line wasn't visible when I first opened the "Menu".


Sorry for the delay and thanks for responding. Yes, I did go through the complete inputs menu with no joy. Of course its possible that the error is in the 1026.0 firmware description for the UN32D6500VF, but I won't really know until I can download the latest 1026.0 to my TV. Any suggestions on how to get the Jan 03, 2012 release installed would be most excellent.

Thanks again


----------



## denpri

chellyaz said:


> Sorry for the delay and thanks for responding. Yes, I did go through the complete inputs menu with no joy. Of course its possible that the error is in the 1026.0 firmware description for the UN32D6500VF, but I won't really know until I can download the latest 1026.0 to my TV. Any suggestions on how to get the Jan 03, 2012 release installed would be most excellent.
> 
> Thanks again


I simply used the "online update" method. Also, keep in mind some features listed in the "firmware changes" log may not be available on all models. For example, the log talks about changes to 3D functionality but not all sets have this capability. I'm not sure but RVU functionality may be limited to certain screen sizes. The easiest solution is to make sure you have installed 1026.0 (1/3/12) and then check the input menu again.


----------



## penetronn

brent112 said:


> Same here, i have an RVU capable TV but ended up having to just use a H25 i bought off ebay. The wife acceptance factor was not there. The sluggish interface and no skipping was driving her crazy. Hopefully they will push an update soon to fix those issues so i can go back to using it.


When you say sluggish interface, are you saying between 1 or 2 seconds after button press on the remote the TV will respond?


----------



## brent112

penetronn said:


> When you say sluggish interface, are you saying between 1 or 2 seconds after button press on the remote the TV will respond?


Correct. Which makes skipping/ff/rw nearly impossible. Same response using Samsung remote and harmony.


----------



## penetronn

brent112 said:


> Correct. Which makes skipping/ff/rw nearly impossible. Same response using Samsung remote and harmony.


Well that's a complete bummer. I hope they support the 2011 models since Samsung seems to barreling full steam ahead with all of their 2012 Smart TV models with this feature.


----------



## CurtP

chellyaz said:


> Sorry for the delay and thanks for responding. Yes, I did go through the complete inputs menu with no joy. Of course its possible that the error is in the 1026.0 firmware description for the UN32D6500VF, but I won't really know until I can download the latest 1026.0 to my TV. Any suggestions on how to get the Jan 03, 2012 release installed would be most excellent.
> 
> Thanks again


Your TV does not support RVU.


----------



## hrerikl

Hey guys,
My parents just got a new install that included an hr34 and rvu to their samsung. They did not get an rc70x yet. So far they have 2 complaints. Often after ff/play, theyaudio will drop out completely. Also, they have not been able to find the button on their samsung remote that maps to the guide button. Does anyone who has this same setup, know the corresponding button so I canhelp them over the phone.

Thanks,

Erik


----------



## brent112

hrerikl said:


> Hey guys,
> My parents just got a new install that included an hr34 and rvu to their samsung. They did not get an rc70x yet. So far they have 2 complaints. Often after ff/play, theyaudio will drop out completely. Also, they have not been able to find the button on their samsung remote that maps to the guide button. Does anyone who has this same setup, know the corresponding button so I canhelp them over the phone.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Erik


The "CH List" button in between the Vol and Ch buttons will bring up the guide.


----------



## denpri

hrerikl said:


> Hey guys,
> My parents just got a new install that included an hr34 and rvu to their samsung. They did not get an rc70x yet. So far they have 2 complaints. Often after ff/play, theyaudio will drop out completely. Also, they have not been able to find the button on their samsung remote that maps to the guide button. Does anyone who has this same setup, know the corresponding button so I canhelp them over the phone.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Erik


I have the same setup & occasionally suffer the same drop out problem along with occasional audio "sync" issues. I assume there will be a firmware update fairly soon that will address some of the issues. Also, I found that briefly hitting the "pause" button after performing the FF function will help "resync" audio and video.


----------



## penetronn

denpri said:


> I have the same setup & occasionally suffer the same drop out problem along with occasional audio "sync" issues. I assume there will be a firmware update fairly soon that will address some of the issues. Also, I found that briefly hitting the "pause" button after performing the FF function will help "resync" audio and video.


I hope there is a firmware update to address these issues, although Samsung hasn't always been the best about getting these things out in a timely manner, if at all.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Actually I think Samsung has been fairly proactive with updates. I've had 3 since I got my TV in the summer. The whole time I had my Philips I had one.


----------



## denpri

penetronn said:


> I hope there is a firmware update to address these issues, although Samsung hasn't always been the best about getting these things out in a timely manner, if at all.


One ongoing problem with RVU issues is "Who's at fault?". For any given problem, is a Samsung, DirecTV or both F/W fix required? The other problem all RVU "early birds" such as you and I will face is, as of now, there isn't any other hardware (either "server side", HR34, or "client side", Samsung) that we could use to better isolate which device is causing the problem. We should see additional RVU hardware in the next several months but, at least in my case, there's a limit to how much more $$ I'll spend on this technology over the next 12-18 months since I've pretty much updated all of my audio/video hardware to the "latest & greatest" over the past few months.

I believe you'll see a DirecTV F/W update before Samsung updates their F/W but, assuming they both want to continue supporting/expanding RVU-functionality, I would hope BOTH companies will work together to produce timely F/W updates to BOTH devices over the next 3-6 months. I just hope Samsung recognizes the need to continue supporting RVU-functionality (via periodic F/W updates) in their 2011 models for AT LEAST another 12-18 months instead of simply "abandoning" these models as soon as the 2012 models hit the showrooms in the next few months. IMHO, if they do, in fact, abandon their 2011 RVU customer base, it will NOT bode well for the future of any "RVU alliance". The TV set manufacturers need to understand they have essentially "crossed the line" and are now selling BOTH hardware AND SOFTWARE to their customers. In the PC industry, PC/tablet/etc. customers generally realize the hardware (absent a major design flaw or safety-related problem) is "fixed" at the time of purchase BUT they EXPECT software (e.g., BIOS, device-specific drivers, etc.) will be updated/fixed for at least 18-24 months (in some cases, much longer) after first release even though the manufacturer may not "technically" be required to provide such support. I hope TV set manufacturers such as Samsung will recognize the need to embrace a similar support strategy and continue providing F/W updates for at least TWO (THREE?) model year "cycles" after the initial year.

The problem with this idea is it discourages customers from wanting/buying the "next great" TV but I frankly think new, HDTV set demand in many regions of the world will quickly plateau in the next year or two and then fall to a more typical "replacement demand" cycle of 4-7+ years. I know many folks think the appearance of new set technology could continue to stimulate a more frequent replacement cycle (similar to the PC/tablet industry) but it's one thing to trash, sell, trade-in, etc. a relatively small, stand-alone device such as a cellphone, PC, tablet, etc. compared to a much bigger, wall-mounted, custom-installed, etc. home audio/video device such as a 55" flat screen.


----------



## penetronn

brent112 said:


> Correct. Which makes skipping/ff/rw nearly impossible. Same response using Samsung remote and harmony.


Any improvemnt on the sluggish interface? Even if Sammy did realease an update, it's possible that updates to the 34 might improve performance. The reason I ask is that I'm about to pull the trigger on the UN46D6000S this week when the tax return comes. I'll still probably get it, but I'd feel better if I knew there was improvement. 
Also I have another question: does the RVU protocol support 5.1 Dolby Digital for the client TV? If so, I assume it passes to a receiver with the television's toslink/optical connection?


----------



## kerbo

I had Direct installed 3 weeks ago and got an HR34 and three H25s. I only have one HD TV and currently using component video to get an SD signal to the old TVs.

My intent when getting Direct was to replace my old TVs with HD TVs and as part of that process, I just bought a Samsung D6050 that I was hoping to connect to the HR34 using RVU.

I called Direct regarding the process to activate and they said it is not officially available to the public so there was nothing they could tell me, at least not officially. What they think will happen is there will be an activation fee to connect the TV and a $6/mo "mirroring" charge. An installer will have to come out to do the install although if you have an ethernet connection, I suspect the process will simply be flipping through the menus on your TV and making sure it works. I asked about a self install option and they didn't know, citing again nothing is official.

Lastly, they hinted at Feb 9 as being the official availability date.....


----------



## denpri

kerbo said:


> My intent when getting Direct was to replace my old TVs with HD TVs and as part of that process, I just bought a Samsung D6050 that I was hoping to connect to the HR34 using RVU.


One thing you need to check is whether your Samsung (a) has the latest firmware (v. 1026) and (b) actually supports RVU functionality. An easy way to determine whether your set supports RVU is to verify the 1026 F/W is installed and then scroll through the "Source Input" list. If you see a greyed-out "RVU" as one of the inputs, you're ready to go and hopefully you can get more installation information on/after Feb. 9.


----------



## Bartman94

Can someone please post a few pictures in this thread real quick of the RC70X remote control for me so I can verify that I'm getting the right one?


----------



## sigma1914

Bartman94 said:


> Can someone please post a few pictures in this thread real quick of the RC70X remote control for me so I can verify that I'm getting the right one?


Here.


----------



## RAD

I know it's OT but as an FYI, HBO2GO is now available on many Samsung SmartTV's for DIRECTV HBO subs.


----------



## denpri

Now that HR34s are officially "out in the open" for existing customers, does anyone know if/when the RC70X can be ordered via the Web Site?


----------



## 430970

So My Samsung UN46D6000 is on its way. If I call up D* after that and ask to replace my existing HR22 with an HR24 + RVU it's all legit now right (I'm not asking what it will cost, I know there's another thread for that). Meaning - they should be able to have someone, as part of the install, give me the right remote and get RVU set up?


----------



## Laxguy

jcricket said:


> So My Samsung UN46D6000 is on its way. If I call up D* after that and ask to replace my existing HR22 with an HR24 + RVU it's all legit now right (I'm not asking what it will cost, I know there's another thread for that). Meaning - they should be able to have someone, as part of the install, give me the right remote and get RVU set up?


HR24's are not going to do much with RVU.... I presume it's the HR34 you meant to write.


----------



## 430970

Typo - yes, HR34. Figured out the connection stuff, but after reading all this wondering if I'm not just better off getting a 2nd DVR and dealing with MRV until they get RVU figured out.

Meh... worst case is I try it, hate it, and then get an H25 or something to go along with the HR34.


----------



## VaJim

I've seen a couple of RVU setup options and I'm still not clear. Does RVU eliminate the 'dish'? and....is the system a wireless?

I thought I saw where you still need the dish and the signal is still brought in the way it is now the only difference is the HR34 acts like a server and delivers the signal to the other TVs as long as they are hooked up via cable on the network...?


----------



## Beerstalker

VaJim said:


> I've seen a couple of RVU setup options and I'm still not clear. Does RVU eliminate the 'dish'? and....is the system a wireless?
> 
> I thought I saw where you still need the dish and the signal is still brought in the way it is now the only difference is the HR34 acts like a server and delivers the signal to the other TVs as long as they are hooked up via cable on the network...?


Correct, RVU is just the technology that is used between the server and the client. In this case the HR34 is the server and the Samsung TVs are the client. RVU allows the Samsung TV to connect to the HR34 over an internal network to get both the GUI and programming off of the HR34. So you no longer have to have a DirecTV receiver at every TV.

In the future we may see stuff like an RVU Blu-Ray changer that would allow you to watch your Blu-Ray collection in any room of the house on your RVU enabled TV.

As far as the dish and HR34 are concerned they are still hooked together like any other HR2x HD-DVR that DirecTV offers.


----------



## CurtP

I'm out. RVU on a bedroom TV might be ok, but it blows when it's on the main viewing area set. I gave up waiting for C31 a couple weeks ago and ordered a H25 for the master bedroom. Today I ordered a HR24 for the master bedroom, the H25 will go into the guest room and I'm moving the HR34 to the main television. I've been waiting and hoping for updates from DirecTV/Samsung to take care of the issues, but they never come. Maybe I'll try it again after they do some updates and someone else goes through the pains. I miss the positive DirecTV experience that's been absent with RVU. I can't wait to have functioning trick play again!


----------



## slapshot54

Any idea if the whole line of 2012 samsung flat screens are RVU enabled. Im looking at the 26" EH4000 set for the kids playroom and want something small.


----------



## litzdog911

slapshot54 said:


> Any idea if the whole line of 2012 samsung flat screens are RVU enabled. Im looking at the 26" EH4000 set for the kids playroom and want something small.


No, it's not the whole line. Specific models are mentioned earlier in this thread.


----------



## Shades228

litzdog911 said:


> No, it's not the whole line. Specific models are mentioned earlier in this thread.


According to Samsung all 2012 "Smart" TV's will be RVU enabled.


----------



## naijai

litzdog911 said:


> No, it's not the whole line. Specific models are mentioned earlier in this thread.


Looking at Samsung's website 
 It doesn't specify which models are considered "SMART TVs". I don't want to buy a 2011 model when the 2012 models are cheaper

Also their official pricing press release on prices is kinda confusing unless i am not reading it properly


----------



## themadbear

As far as I've been able to put together, Samsung's 2012 (UNxxExxxxx) Smart TVs start with the 6100 series - nowhere have I seen the 2012 6000 series referred to as "Smart TVs", on Samsung's website, or anywhere else.

Compare the new 6000 http://www.abt.com/product/59368/Samsung-UN50EH6000FXZA.html with the new 6100 http://www.abt.com/product/59440/Samsung-UN50ES6100FXZA.html - the 6000 seems less expensive than last year's, but only because it's lacking the Smart TV features. Samsung has also implemented a new pricing policy that will result in overall higher pricing for their 2012 sets - http://hdguru.com/will-samsungs-new...ce-shopping-hd-guru-exclusive/7317/#more-7317, if you're an internet shopper.

Bottom line - look for clearance sales on the D6XXX models right now, if you're in the market.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I believe that the smart TVs will have an "S" in them. Here's what I can decipher from Samsung's naming system:

"UN" = television, (possibly LED backlit or sidelit LCD only)
## = size in inches, nominally. 
"E" = 2012 model. I know "D" = 2011 and "C" = 2010.
"S" = new code for 2012 that may indicate smart TV. 
#### = more details (240Hz, local dimming, 3D, etc.) 

I have a UN46D6420, that's a 2011-model 46" TV. I think the equivalent model is the UN46ES6500.


----------



## David Ortiz

Stuart Sweet said:


> I believe that the smart TVs will have an "S" in them. Here's what I can decipher from Samsung's naming system:
> 
> "UN" = television, (possibly LED backlit or sidelit LCD only)
> ## = size in inches, nominally.
> "E" = 2012 model. I know "D" = 2011 and "C" = 2010.
> "S" = new code for 2012 that may indicate smart TV.
> #### = more details (240Hz, local dimming, 3D, etc.)
> 
> I have a UN46D6420, that's a 2011-model 46" TV. I think the equivalent model is the UN46ES6500.


PN = Plasma North America
LN = LCD North America
UN = LED-LCD North America

There are also UE and UA among others, E for Europe and A for Asia.


----------



## slapshot54

Found something. This is from Amazon.com. Looks like the 5300 is the cheapest smart tv.


----------



## naijai

slapshot54 said:


> Found something. This is from Amazon.com. Looks like the 5300 is the cheapest smart tv.


Nice find. Answers alot of questions


----------



## MyDTV

I recently added an HR34 and a Samsung 6420 to my DTV setup. I also have several HR24's and everything is on the whole home network. In addition to some the issues discussed in the forum, I have also noticed that when I am viewing directly connected to the HR34, the playlist will include the playlists of the HR24's I have. But I am on the samsung using RVU, if I pull up the playlist it will only show the playlist on the HR34, not the playlists from the other HR24's. I don't know if there is something I don't have set correctly, or if this is a limitation of RVU. If this is a current limitation of RVU, does anyone know if there are future plans to allow RVU to see other connected playlists.


----------



## Beerstalker

MyDTV said:


> I recently added an HR34 and a Samsung 6420 to my DTV setup. I also have several HR24's and everything is on the whole home network. In addition to some the issues discussed in the forum, I have also noticed that when I am viewing directly connected to the HR34, the playlist will include the playlists of the HR24's I have. But I am on the samsung using RVU, if I pull up the playlist it will only show the playlist on the HR34, not the playlists from the other HR24's. I don't know if there is something I don't have set correctly, or if this is a limitation of RVU. If this is a current limitation of RVU, does anyone know if there are future plans to allow RVU to see other connected playlists.


I believe this is a limitation of RVU and I don't think there is anything they can do about it. The way whole homde DVR works is the HR24 actually plays the program and sends it out over the DECA network to whatever receiver you are watching the program on. The HR34 can understand this so you are able to watch the content on it. However your Samsung TV can not understand the information that the HR24 is sending out, so it can't access it. The HR34 can send it's recordings out as a whole home signal that the H2x receivers/HR2x DVRs can understand, or it can send the recordings out as a RVU stream that your TV understands so you can watch it's recordings either way.

I don't believe there are any plans to upgrade the HR2x DVRs to support RVU. I don't know if their hardware could support it if they even wanted to add the feature.

The only way to get around this would be to have mutliple HR34s, but I'm not sure if the Samsung TVs can access multiple RVU servers or not so I'm not 100% sure if this would work either.


----------



## naijai

RVU TV sets will only access recorded content on the HR34 receiver not any other HDDVR since they do not have the RVU hardware/software in them.


----------



## RAD

My PN51D8000 had a new software update this week. I was hoping to see RVU added but it wasn't, oh well.


----------



## CurtP

Any improvements with 001028?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

*DO NOT UPGRADE to 1028!*

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2985796#post2985796


----------



## dogbreath

Got 0026 on UN55D8000. Still no mention of RVU.


----------



## Jax DirecTV User

I have been trying to get my Samsung UN55D6050TF to see the RVU server on the HR34 for over a week. I have daily calls with the DirecTV case managment group and no one seems to know what to do.

I called the DirecTV rep to see if I was authorized for RVU and she said that there was no special autorization needed, just the whole home feature enabled.

After the call all of the sudden the "Add a Client" menu option showed up, however, when I perform the add a client function and my TVs can still not see the HR34.

Any ideas?

Thanks

Jerry

I have 2 of these TVs. One has firmware 1026 and the other 1028.1.


----------



## worker

On a UNxxD6050TF Samsung would have to enable this feature in the firmware. It is not currently enabled despite what the firmware release notes say. I doubt that they will be enabling it anytime soon or ever for these models. I have the UN46D6050TF and it is not RVU enabled even though the relese notes for the firmware indicate it is. I also have an email from Samsung claiming this model supports RVU but obviously they don't have a clue about their own product.


----------



## litzdog911

Jax DirecTV User said:


> ....
> I have 2 of these TVs. One has firmware 1026 and the other 1028.1.


Samsung broke RVU in the latest 1028 update ....
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=203334


----------



## 63thk

Is there a list of the TVs that work with the HR34? I have Samsung PN51D6500


----------



## naijai

63thk said:


> Is there a list of the TVs that work with the HR34? I have Samsung PN51D6500


Currently capable of RVU viewing
Samsung D6000, D6400, D6420

Future TV Sets for RVU capabilities 
All 2012 Samsung Smart TV sets
Specific model numbers are available on post #81  of this thread


----------



## kram82

Does anyone know specifically what to tell DirecTV to add to my account to add a RVU client? DirecTV says I need a RVU Client Device but I know based on what I've read I only need the RVU input on my Samsung D6000. I get all the way to the Add a Client but I need someone at DirecTV to "turn it on" in the system which several customer reps say they don't know how to do. If anyone know specifically what to tell them to "push" or "codes to use" I would be very grateful!

Thanks!


----------



## naijai

"kram82" said:


> Does anyone know specifically what to tell DirecTV to add to my account to add a RVU client? DirecTV says I need a RVU Client Device but I know based on what I've read I only need the RVU input on my Samsung D6000. I get all the way to the Add a Client but I need someone at DirecTV to "turn it on" in the system which several customer reps say they don't know how to do. If anyone know specifically what to tell them to "push" or "codes to use" I would be very grateful!
> 
> Thanks!


Call and ask for HR34 Tech support. They should be able to help you.


----------



## bmmarly

I have a Direct TV HR34 and Samsung 40D6000 hooked up as a RVU.....works like a charm (other than remote response slow, a well known issue).

I see here, as in other forums, several posts indicating ALL 2012 Smart TVs will have RVU capability....that was my understanding too from CES.

Now I'm not so sure! Just bought a UN46ES6100, hooked up, made sure has latest firmware, go to sources menu, no RVU! Strange, can't figure it out.

Get on Samsung chat, agent seems to research thoroughly and comes back and says their internal database indicates only these 2012 models have RVU capability; EH5300, ES6500, ES6600! My new 2012 Smart TV is NOT RVU capable! Of course he won't send me any document to validate it.

Anyone else heard/experienced this issue...I think the agent may be correct? And of course the Samsung website is weeks/months behind the eight ball as always, so no use at all!


----------



## bmmarly

Just received this from Samsung:

We understand you would like to know the TV model numbers compatible with RVU feature. 

The compatible models with RVU feature are: 

UN**EH5300, UN**ES6500, UN55ES6600 with any firmware version installed on them. 

UN**D6000, UN**D6400, UN**D6420 with 1025.0 firmware version installed on them.


----------



## Beerstalker

Wow, hopefully the 6100 gets RVU with a firmware update. Seems really crappy for them to say all 2012 Smart TVs will have RVU and then not follow through on it. The 6100 is definitely marketed as a Smart TV.

It might be worth questioning them on it.


----------



## bmmarly

From my exchange with Samsung, I do not think so. It looks like the models I listed above will be the only 2012 TVs that are RVU capable with Direct TV.


----------



## Beerstalker

bmmarly said:


> From my exchange with Samsung, I do not think so. It looks like the models I listed above will be the only 2012 TVs that are RVU capable with Direct TV.


I would be complaining then if I had bought that TV. Samsung's press release clearly said all 2012 Smart TVs (third paragraph).

http://www.samsung.com/us/news/newsRead.do?news_seq=20087


----------



## bmmarly

So, I hook up my new ES6500, update firmware, check sources, guess what....no RVU source!!

Call Samsung support, get escalated to RVU Engineering. After a short wait to research, he comes back with a NEW "definitive" statement from Samsung on 2012 Smart TV/RVU capability:

"None of the 2012 Smart TVs have RVU capable firmware at this time. We are working on it and will roll it out to ALL 2012 Smart TVs at some point in the future, but there is no information on when that might be"

How hard can this be! What a cluster in terms of communications of product features.

So now it's a wait and see on new firmware!


----------



## WindyCityGuy

I read the Samsung/DirecTV press release regarding the fact that all 2012 Samsung SmartTVs would be RVU-enabled and therefore purchased the UN46ES6100. DirecTV spent SEVEN hours trying to install the new Home Media Center and RVU for the Samsung TV to no avail. I find it odd that several 2011 models are ready for RVU and not the 2012 models. I bought an HDTV antenna for the TV since I never ordered a set-top box (since RVU is supposed to make that obsolete....as least in theory). Bummer.


----------



## joshadam84

Here's a link on Samsung's website stating what the firmware version has to be in order to use the RVU feature with DIRECTV (which I imagine a lot of you already knew or mentioned previously in this thread).

http://support-us.samsung.com/cyber/popup/iframe/pop_troubleshooting_fr.jsp?idx=394882&modelname=&modelcode=&session_id=

It states it must be 1025.0 or higher on the TV. You can check out the highest available firmware version of a specific TV on their website. Once you're on the specific TV model, click on the support section on top right of the page, then select "Firmware" under "Manuals and Downloads."

I was planning on buying one of the 2012 Smart TV's as well from Samsung; however, looks like I'll be waiting until I see a higher available firmware version.


----------



## Beerstalker

Actually, it seems to me that some programmer at Samsung must have screwed up the firmware and broke RVU. It doesn't work on last years TVs if they upgraded to the 1028 firmware, and I'm assuming this years TVs must have the same or similar firmware with the RVU code broken in it too. I imagine they will eventually get it figured out and send out a new firmware to all of the TVs to fix it. How long that might take is anyones guess though.

I have to believe they will get to it eventually though, or they could end up with a class action lawsuit coming after them for false advertising.


----------



## bmmarly

I have a 40D6000 with 1028 firmware and the RVU functionality works flawlessly....remote response a little slow, other than that it's perfect


----------



## naijai

Beerstalker said:


> Wow, hopefully the 6100 gets RVU with a firmware update. Seems really crappy for them to say all 2012 Smart TVs will have RVU and then not follow through on it. The 6100 is definitely marketed as a Smart TV.
> 
> It might be worth questioning them on it.


Yes the 6100 is marketed as smart tv, so i am hoping they do not fail on sending an update for the tv to enable RVU on it soon. If not i is gonna :flaiming


----------



## RMSko

For me, the failure of an RVU TV to be able to see the playlist of all my HR's in my house is a nonstarter. What good is an RVU enabled TV if I'm not able to use the whole-home feature with it? Am I missing something?


----------



## joshadam84

I just noticed on Samsung's website that there is new firmware available as of 05/15/2012 for the following tvs: EH4500 / EH5300 / ES60-70

It specifically states, "This firmware update will improve the following: - Resolves compatibility issue with DLNA devices. - Improves picture quality."

Anyone have a 2012 Samsung Smart TV with one of the above model numbers and HR34 to verify that DLNA works as it should?

http://www.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/UN46ES6500FXZA

This is under: Manuals and Downloads, Firmware, Upgrade File(USB Type) (Firmware)


----------



## Beerstalker

RMSko said:


> For me, the failure of an RVU TV to be able to see the playlist of all my HR's in my house is a nonstarter. What good is an RVU enabled TV if I'm not able to use the whole-home feature with it? Am I missing something?


MRV and RVU are not the same thing. The HR2x receivers are not RVU servers, and never will be so it is impossible for them to send out an RVU signal. Without an RVU signal from them your TV cannot work with them. The only RVU server out right now is the HR34 so you can only view recordings from it.

If you want to be able to watch certain recordings on the RVU TV you need to make sure they are being recorded on the HR34.


----------



## bmmarly

RMSko, I initially felt the way you do and was disappointed that RVU TVs would only have access to the HR34 playlist. Having had my HR34 and 3 x RVU TVs for a few weeks now, it's simply a non issue. With 5 tuners on the HR34, I never have recording or playing conflicts, and simply make sure all recorded TV takes place on the HR34. Of course I can still set recordings on the HR34 from any TV, RVU or not, so there's no hardship there.

No question there are still some bugs in the HR34/RVU function....I have to reboot the HR34 a couple of times a week when one or more RVU freezes. Other than that, it's awesome and the RVUs only seeing HR34 playlist isn't a factor at all (at least for me).


----------



## Beerstalker

bmmarly said:


> Having had my HR34 and 3 x RVU TVs for a few weeks now, it's simply a non issue.


Glad to hear it's working well for you so far.

Have you happened to ask DirecTV if there is any charge if you were to add another RVU TV? Many of us are wondering if they will continue to charge the $6/month fee for additional RVU TVs past 3 or not, since you can only use 3 at a time max.


----------



## RAD

Beerstalker said:


> Many of us are wondering if they will continue to charge the $6/month fee for additional RVU TVs past 3 or not, since you can only use 3 at a time max.


Interested in the answer to that also. I also wonder if their RVU client will be a leased item like regular STB's or will they consider that a purchased/owned item like AM21's or nomad?


----------



## gcd0865

Hi All:

Does anyone with a Samsung RVU tv also happen to have an AM21N OTA receiver attached to their HR34 main receiver? When remote tv's required the use of an H25 receiver, I understood that OTA channels from the AM21N (attached to the main HR34) were not passed to the remote tv (presumably because the H25 tuner was being utilized by the remote tv). With the removal of that H25 tuner from the remote tv setup, I was wondering if the OTA channels from the AM21N might now be passed to the Samsung RVU tv along with the satellite-delivered channels in the same way the OTA channels are blended into the main (HR34) on-screen lineup, since one of the HR34's tuners is now being accessed by the RVU tv. Thanks in advance for any responses/comments.


----------



## RAD

gcd0865 said:


> Hi All:
> 
> Does anyone with a Samsung RVU tv also happen to have an AM21N OTA receiver attached to their HR34 main receiver? When remote tv's required the use of an H25 receiver, I understood that OTA channels from the AM21N (attached to the main HR34) were not passed to the remote tv (presumably because the H25 tuner was being utilized by the remote tv). With the removal of that H25 tuner from the remote tv setup, I was wondering if the OTA channels from the AM21N might now be passed to the Samsung RVU tv along with the satellite-delivered channels in the same way the OTA channels are blended into the main (HR34) on-screen lineup, since one of the HR34's tuners is now being accessed by the RVU tv. Thanks in advance for any responses/comments.


I think what you're asking is will RVU clients be able to access OTA channels from a HR34 that has an AM21/AM21N attached. If that's the question then the answer is yes they will be able to access OTA channels via the HR34. But remember you're still limited to the 5 concurent tuner rule, so if both AM21 tuners are being used then you can use only 3 DBS tuners in the HR34.


----------



## gcd0865

Thank you, RAD, that's excellent news. Planning to connect an existing second tv (non-Samsung-RVU) to my DirecTV receiver, as well as a future third tv, and would really need to access the OTA channels on all tv's. The 3 DBS tuner limitation is not a problem. Will plan to upgrade to an HR34 once the RVU client boxes are released.


----------



## heisman6183

I have a question as to the networking involved with an RVU enabled TV. Currently, I have whole home DVR connected just through ethernet (I have no desire to add DECA) and it works fine, as long as both receivers are connected to the same router. However, if I connect them each to a different router, they can't see each other. Is this the same with an RVU TV? Do they have to be connected to the same router/network as the HR34? Thanks.


----------



## dsw2112

heisman6183 said:


> I have a question as to the networking involved with an RVU enabled TV. Currently, I have whole home DVR connected just through ethernet (I have no desire to add DECA) and it works fine, as long as both receivers are connected to the same router. However, if I connect them each to a different router, they can't see each other. Is this the same with an RVU TV? Do they have to be connected to the same router/network as the HR34? Thanks.


Yes, any device that wishes to communicate needs to be on the same network. There are advanced scenarios to use multiple routers, and different subnets, but you would need a solid understanding of networking.


----------



## heisman6183

I have a basic understanding, but I'd probably just put all DirecTV units on the same switch and call it good. Neat idea, can't wait to see where the technology goes with this.


----------



## sarhaynes

I just purchased a Samsung UN32EH5300 and despite the fact the screen was cracked when it arrived, I was not able to get it to connect to my HR34 via the built in wireless. I read somewhere that in order to use RVU, you have to use a wired connection. This kind of defeats the purpose of the reason I bought the TV in the first place. If I could run wires to the thing, I would have just gotten another HD box (as it was whole lot cheaper than the HR34!). Besides, I don't even think this TV has a wired Ethernet port on it!
I spoke with Samsung support before I purchased the TV and they told me the UNxxEH5300 series TV were RVU enabled.
I'm currently sending the TV back to get one without a cracked glass. Any help would be appreciated.
I'll let you know what happens once I get back a new TV.


----------



## inkahauts

"sarhaynes" said:


> I just purchased a Samsung UN32EH5300 and despite the fact the screen was cracked when it arrived, I was not able to get it to connect to my HR34 via the built in wireless. I read somewhere that in order to use RVU, you have to use a wired connection. This kind of defeats the purpose of the reason I bought the TV in the first place. If I could run wires to the thing, I would have just gotten another HD box (as it was whole lot cheaper than the HR34!). Besides, I don't even think this TV has a wired Ethernet port on it!
> I spoke with Samsung support before I purchased the TV and they told me the UNxxEH5300 series TV were RVU enabled.
> I'm currently sending the TV back to get one without a cracked glass. Any help would be appreciated.
> I'll let you know what happens once I get back a new TV.


I've never seen anything anywhere indicating DIRECTV supports a wireless setup for RVU, at least not yet.


----------



## sarhaynes

inkahauts said:


> I've never seen anything anywhere indicating DIRECTV supports a wireless setup for RVU, at least not yet.


I don't think its a DirecTv issue. The HR34 thinks its wired (it is connected to a wireless bridge). I think it may be a Samsung issue. When I get the replacement TV I'll give Samsung a call.


----------



## inkahauts

"sarhaynes" said:


> I don't think its a DirecTv issue. The HR34 thinks its wired (it is connected to a wireless bridge). I think it may be a Samsung issue. When I get the replacement TV I'll give Samsung a call.


Pretty sure I read somewhere the only approved way to hook up a RVU client that is a Samsung (since they are the only rvu clients right now) tv is to run a coax to the unit, and then connect a bbdeca module directly to the Ethernet port of the tv. That would keep the signal in the cloud the entire time, and basically be the exact same thing as hooking up a HR20 to a deca cloud, allowing the signal for the tv viewing to never touch a persons home network equipment.

Stuart, do you know for sure one way or the other?


----------



## sarhaynes

inkahauts said:


> Pretty sure I read somewhere the only approved way to hook up a RVU client that is a Samsung (since they are the only rvu clients right now) tv is to run a coax to the unit, and then connect a bbdeca module directly to the Ethernet port of the tv. That would keep the signal in the cloud the entire time, and basically be the exact same thing as hooking up a HR20 to a deca cloud, allowing the signal for the tv viewing to never touch a persons home network equipment.
> 
> Stuart, do you know for sure one way or the other?


Again, this seems to defeat the purpose of having RVU. If I could run a wire to the location, then I can get a HD box to put at the location. If all I was trying to do is save myself $6/month, I wouldn't have spent the extra $$ on the TV and the HR34 (with an AM-21). I already had HR20-700 in my family room (it was getting old and the drive was skipping a lot, so I knew I'd have to replace it in the near future anyway). There would still be a more economical solution.
I want to be able to put a TV in a location where it is not feasible to run extra cables. I can handle buying (another) wireless bridge if that's what it takes, but having to run coax or CAT-5 just to get RVU capability seems to defeat the purpose of what RVU should be able to give you.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

inkahauts said:


> Pretty sure I read somewhere the only approved way to hook up a RVU client that is a Samsung (since they are the only rvu clients right now) tv is to run a coax to the unit, and then connect a bbdeca module directly to the Ethernet port of the tv. That would keep the signal in the cloud the entire time, and basically be the exact same thing as hooking up a HR20 to a deca cloud, allowing the signal for the tv viewing to never touch a persons home network equipment.
> 
> Stuart, do you know for sure one way or the other?


That is correct. Coax to a CCK is the only approved installation, period. Wireless is not recommended.


----------



## pmisra08

Anybody know if the new 2012 Samsungs are RVU ready. I know the 2011 models are good to go but in reading the entire thread nobody has successfully gotten a 2012 model to pair with H34. I am ready to purchase new TV but need to insure that RVU will in fact work.

Thanks


----------



## sarhaynes

pmisra08 said:


> Anybody know if the new 2012 Samsungs are RVU ready. I know the 2011 models are good to go but in reading the entire thread nobody has successfully gotten a 2012 model to pair with H34. I am ready to purchase new TV but need to insure that RVU will in fact work.
> 
> Thanks


I contacted Samsung Technical Support and I was told that the following 2012 models are RVU-capable:
UNxxEH5300
UNxxES6500
UN55ES6600
From what I have read on this board, however; there appears to be a difference between "capable" and "available". The RVU-enabled software for these models may or may not have been released yet. I recently purchased a UN32EH5300 and the latest software is 1019. I beleive that you need software version 1025 or later to get the RVU enabled. The glass of the TV was cracked, so I'm in the process of getting the unit replaced. I hope to have more info once I get the replacement unit.


----------



## pmisra08

Thanks for the update. I am eagerly awaiting your response. I really want this to work. I hope Samsung & Directv figure this out


----------



## inkahauts

For those of you with Samsung RVU that are using it, can you do double play on them?


----------



## matsalla

I specifically bought a Samsung 2012 UN40ES6500 for hopes to use RVU and had a HR34 installed on June 20, the DirecTV installer could not find the normal setting for RVU and I called into Samsung and they agreed it did not have RVU. The DirecTV installer, said typically it shows up in the sources list for the TV. I am still hoping eventually it will get RVU, but as of now would say it is not there.


----------



## sarhaynes

I just got off the chat with Samsung Tech support. It appears the 2012 TVs do not have the firmware yet to support RVU. I recently purchased UN32EH5300 based on the fact that a previous rep told me that the TV was compatible. What they didn't tell me was that it was not yet capable.
I did however get them to tell me that the feature would be available in the next firmware release for the TV. When asked about time frame for the release all I could get out of them was "soon". 
So it appears the 2012 SmartTV RVU-compatible models will be RVU-capable "soon." 
(that and a buck or two might get you a cup of coffee...)


----------



## Stuart Sweet

That is actually correct, and I have it on good authority that it will happen. Soon? It's out of our control.


----------



## naijai

Stuart Sweet said:


> That is actually correct, and I have it on good authority that it will happen. Soon? It's out of our control.


How "Soon" ????


----------



## MISpat

Stuart Sweet said:


> I suspect good wired GigE would work just fine, but the spec is to use coax and a powered DECA.


Is there any info on the how and where to hook up this DECA? I assume we're talking about hooking one up to the TV, and we're NOT talking about the one that's already hooked up to my router?


----------



## inkahauts

"MISpat" said:


> Is there any info on the how and where to hook up this DECA? I assume we're talking about hooking one up to the TV, and we're NOT talking about the one that's already hooked up to my router?


It would hook up the same as the one to your router, but directly to your tv instead of your router.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

MISpat said:


> Is there any info on the how and where to hook up this DECA? I assume we're talking about hooking one up to the TV, and we're NOT talking about the one that's already hooked up to my router?


If you are doing a self install, you can use any wired Internet connection, from a router or coax through a DECA. Wireless won't work consistently.


----------



## sarhaynes

How would I go about getting a BB DECA unit if I end up needing one?


----------



## Beerstalker

Many different options. Call DirecTV and order one, order one from DirecTV's website, order one from a DirecTV retailer online like Solid Signal, order one from a local DirecTV retailer, or other sites like eBay or Amazon.


----------



## Annihilator31

I was just told by Samsung that the new software supporting RVU would be released on August 28th. Sure hope this is true.


----------



## slapshot54

Did they answer our prayers? Don't have a Samsung TV yet but am waiting for RVU to be functional before I purchase.


----------



## Laxguy

slapshot54 said:


> Did they answer our prayers? Don't have a Samsung TV yet but am waiting for RVU to be functional before I purchase.


Following this for same reason, though I'd be hard pressed to justify replacing the Sammies I bought two years ago.


----------



## mjwagner

Just downloaded the new (1033) Samsung firmware for my UN60ES8000. No RVU listed in the sources. Brand new top of the line 2012 Sammy and still no RVU. Massive fail for both Samsung and DirecTV!


----------



## ndole

mjwagner said:


> Just downloaded the new (1033) Samsung firmware for my UN60ES8000. No RVU listed in the sources. Brand new top of the line 2012 Sammy and still no RVU. Massive fail for both Samsung *and DirecTV!*


I didn't realize that they have anything to do with building TVs


----------



## mjwagner

ndole said:


> I didn't realize that they have anything to do with building TVs


They don't....but they certainly have something to do with RVU and have metaphorically put there arms around Samsung as the only current TV manufacturer who has publicly committed to providing RVU capability in their TV's soooo...like it or not DirecTV has something to do with it....


----------



## mjwagner

...and here is the "joint" press release -

"DIRECTV and Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd. announced they have partnered to present the world's first RVU-compatible production televisions..."

http://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...ner-Deliver-World's-RVU-Compatible-Production


----------



## slapshot54

mjwagner said:


> Just downloaded the new (1033) Samsung firmware for my UN60ES8000. No RVU listed in the sources. Brand new top of the line 2012 Sammy and still no RVU. Massive fail for both Samsung and DirecTV!


Did you call and activate RVU on your account?


----------



## johnr9e

I have a EH5300, which is on the list of models "confirmed" by Samsung for a future RVU update earlier in this thread, and no update is available (i.e., still on version 1017 software) as of this morning.

I note that the RVU alliance products page still has no entries newer than last years Samsung TVs, which are the most recent approvals dated 10/8/11.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

As far as I know the holdup is with neither DIRECTV nor Samsung, but is due to RVU Certification procedures.


----------



## mjwagner

slapshot54 said:


> Did you call and activate RVU on your account?


Until you can see the RVU listed (grayed out of course) in the "sources" on the TV there is no reason to call and have it activated. If it is available on the TV end you will see it there, grayed out until activated/connected.


----------



## mjwagner

Stuart Sweet said:


> As far as I know the holdup is with neither DIRECTV nor Samsung, but is due to RVU Certification procedures.


That splains it...thanks SS.


----------



## haddock

Seems like there is more to this than just the RVU certification...

I have several Samsung UN**ES6500s which are listed on the RVU Alliance website as being certified as of 21 Sep 2012. And all the TVs are updated to the latest firmware release 1022.2 from 15 Oct 2012.

However, none of the TVs show RVU in the Sources menu, grayed out or otherwise.

Is there perhaps an additional requirement to have a wired ethernet connection to the TV (which is required for RVU) before the option shows? Or some other configuration needed?

For what its worth, when I called D* about scheduling installation (we just moved and got new TVs) they mentioned a $49 fee to 'install' each RVU TV. They also mentioned this would include a 'sofware update' on the TV. Is there perhaps a special firmware from D* needed to activate the RVU versus the publically available version from Oct?


----------



## haddock

Never mind, think I figured it out with a bit more research. Looks like the network needs to be fully set up before the RVU option will show in the list. This includes having the TV connected to the lan with a hardwired (direct or DECA) connection and a RVU server (ie the HR-34) activated on that network. The RVU entry shows dynamically in the Sources list on the TV based on the presence of the HR-34 on the network. So in my case, I won't see the option until D* actually shows up and installs my HR-34.

Sorry for the bump on the thread for now reason.


----------



## bmmarly

I have exactly the same Samsung TVs, same 1022.2 firmware, everything hooked up and still no RVU source. D* doesn't have any software that I'm aware of....these TVs won't function as RVUs until they have the appropriate firmware from Samsung. I have three other 2011 Samsungs functioning as RVUs, all work flawlessly since the D* HR34 software update about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Laxguy

Looking at the cup half full, that's nice to hear.


----------



## chellyaz

I've been using the RVU client that is now available on my PN51E7000 today.
I noticed that the RVU client was available on the E7000 when I updated the latest firmware 2 weeks ago, and just now activated it with my new HR34. 

I posted a tiny review of sorts to the sticky thread about RVU's.
Haven't used it long enough to know if its usable in the long run, but watching Matrix Revolutions, battle scene in the Chamber (whatever), it looks great.


----------



## sarhaynes

It appears that with the software update I downloaded this AM, RVU is now enabled on the 2012 series Samsung Smart TVs . The update was version 1023. It will not let me active RVU over my wireless connection  so I will have to move a DECA from a spare bedroom and move the coax connection from my OTA antenna to the SWM... I guess I need to call D* and order another DECA connector (I had two spares sitting at the house and they took them when they connected my HR34 -- :bang doh!)
I'll get to play with it tonight or this weekend!


----------



## Fee_Fi

ok I can select the RVU in my input but it never gives me a screen to enter the pin to activate it am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

You have to add a client from the HR34.


----------



## Fee_Fi

I have my pin just no screen on the TV to enter it. I am in a live chat with Samsung now to see if I can force the Pin screen on the TV


----------



## west99999

you have to go to the hr34 and in the menu under whole home you will see the option add a client that is where you get the code then if your tv is connected properly it will ask you to enter the code.


----------



## haddock

OK. So my HR34 finally got installed, so ready to try out the Samsung RVU along with the C31s I had installed by D*.

I'm happy to see that all my Samsungs have the grayed out RVU option after updating the firmware to 1023 earlier, so that's a step in the right direction.

I do though still need to provide a wired ethernet connection to the TV I'm planning to test the RVU client on. To do this I'm planning to use a DECA adapter on the coax feed that is at that TV location.

Question... does that DECA adapter have to have its own power? My installer seemed to imply there was a 'server' DECA that was powered, which is the unit installed to mix in the ethernet connection to the coax network... and a 'client' DECA that would go at the individual device, but this isn't powered. Is this right?


----------



## haddock

haddock said:


> OK. So my HR34 finally got installed, so ready to try out the Samsung RVU along with the C31s I had installed by D*.
> 
> I'm happy to see that all my Samsungs have the grayed out RVU option after updating the firmware to 1023 earlier, so that's a step in the right direction.
> 
> I do though still need to provide a wired ethernet connection to the TV I'm planning to test the RVU client on. To do this I'm planning to use a DECA adapter on the coax feed that is at that TV location.
> 
> Question... does that DECA adapter have to have its own power? My installer seemed to imply there was a 'server' DECA that was powered, which is the unit installed to mix in the ethernet connection to the coax network... and a 'client' DECA that would go at the individual device, but this isn't powered. Is this right?


Should have mentioned that I'm guessing the DECA at the Samsung needs external power. Guessing the installer was thinking in terms of the DECA connecting to the back of an H* box, where I'd assume it could draw power from. Since the Samsung TV doesn't provide such power on the coax connector, the DECA would need a separate power supply. Unfortunately, while I have 2 space DECA adapters, I don't have a power supply for them, so will have to order one and wait for it to arrive before I can try the Samsung RVU.


----------



## sarhaynes

It seems that Samsung is not quite ready yet.
They sent me a DECA over the weekend, but did not send the power supply for it. The installers came out this morning and we got it hooked up, but every time we selected the RVU option on the Samsung, all we got was a screen that said "This location not authorized." The techs called in to try to get the TV authorized.
It seems that besides the firmware there is some application in the Samsung Apps that needs to be downloaded. I was not able to find this application.
Anyone else have any ideas on when or how to solve this issue.


----------



## harperhometheater

Did they go to the Genie/HR34 and go into the menu and select "Add a Client" under the whole home menu before trying the TV setup?


----------



## sarhaynes

harperhometheater said:


> Did they go to the Genie/HR34 and go into the menu and select "Add a Client" under the whole home menu before trying the TV setup?


Yes. No sequence of events could ever get us to the PIN entry screen. All we ever got is "This location is not authorized".


----------



## RAD

sarhaynes said:


> Yes. No sequence of events could ever get us to the PIN entry screen. All we ever got is "This location is not authorized".


If you logon to your DIRECTV account, under the "My Services" tab there's an "Additional TV" section, does that show it's active with X number of clients (at $6 each)?


----------



## harperhometheater

"sarhaynes" said:


> Yes. No sequence of events could ever get us to the PIN entry screen. All we ever got is "This location is not authorized".


I had the exact same issue when they tried to authorize my second c31. They put me on hold and worked on it for a bit then came back and said to try again and it worked, so apparently there is a way to rectify it. I have no idea what they did, but I suggest you keep calling back and hope you get someone who can do it, as I did. I do seem to remember a message coming up that said something like "Too many locations authorized" or some-such if that helps?

To me it almost sounds like they didn't input the serial number or MAC ID in correctly so it's not registering it as an "authorized location". That's my 2/100ths of a dollar anyway.


----------

